# Alternatives to Hock Injections?



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey all, my friend has a 15 yr old QH gelding that has been sore off and on for a while. As he was getting back into shape this spring he's been not lame enough to not be ridden, but noticably stiff (?) I guess. Anyway, the vet recommended hock injections but my friend would prefer to avoid any joint injections as she had a horse years ago that had to be put down after a fetlock injection site got infected. I was wondering if anyone knows any alternatives to hock injections that could be attempted first? I know she's looking into adaquan because it's intramuscular. Will that work? Is there a way to minimize hock injection risks? Any helpful info would be great  

Thanks


----------



## budgirl123 (May 28, 2011)

adequan!
also legend (hock injections) can be given via IV 
then the synovial fluid goes directly to the place where the body needs it most!


----------



## budgirl123 (May 28, 2011)

also adequan does work  i like it


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Has she tried putting him on an oral joint supplement? I have my old gelding on smartFlex senior and I find it works very well.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd find a good vet and do the injection. Easiest way to fix and target the affected joint. Her bad experience must have been either a freak fluke or a quack vet.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

Adequan, Cosequin,conquer gel.


i currently have my 19 yr old QH (looks great! looks and behaves about 12) with severe hock arthritis (so bad it is actually good,because it is starting to fuse, probably has by now) on Adequan. that is what i would do instead of oral joint supplements it may seem expensive at first. but the monthly doses after are MUCH cheaper than buying oral supplements in the long run. so you save more, 

plus the best thing for hock arthritis is for the the joints of the hock to fuse. this does not hinder movement as the joints that are usually inflamed are the one that have very little do do with the movment. if you inject the hock it takes the inflammation away and Delays the fusing. lots of movement and turnout is GOOD! arthritis feels better with movement and being active. so you don't want to get rid of ALL the inflammation unless the joints haven't been damaged yet. so i would still try adequan in either case.


. but you also don't want to ride a lame horse... so i would do adequan. 

and i believe it works and it has studies to prove it! it isa shot given in the muscle so pretty easy to give once you get the hang of it ( have a vet or knowledgable friend show you how first )

Injections INTO the joint IMHO should be your LAST RESORT! there are only so many times you can inject into a joint and the risk of infection of the joint is greater . and joint infections are HARD to deal with and can cause a lot of problems

so if all else fails hock injections .but i would def make it last resort.


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She's leaning towards Adequan I believe. Possibly Legend too, I don't know if she's looked into feed-through supplements but I'll ask.


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

Royal Pine Buck sounds like you've got in figured out! he's a horse that gets turnout all day so he definitely gets his exercise and I know my friend feels the same way about injections into joints!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The steps to take are xrays first. To find out exactly what is going on. If the hocks are dry, then nothing will work except putting fluid back in - Hock Injections.

If the xrays show that actual injections are going to be needed, then - there ya go. 

You cannot take any steps forward until a full exam has been done IMO.

Oral Supplements are not proven to be effective. Many studdies have been done on Oral Joint Supplements to result in shoulders being shrugged. The reason why Oral Supplements aren't "up to par" is because they fall under the Equine Nutrition Category - where rules, regulations and testings are not strict - so companies do not have to follow any serious rules or guide lines, and can produce products that are far from what they claim they are.

Examples - The company can say that the product has "this ingredient" in it, but in actual case, it does not. Or they can say that "this much" of this ingredient is in it, but in reality, maybe only 1/8th of that dose is actually in it. 

The reason is because of the category that the products fall under - Equine Nutrition. So you really have no idea if the product really does what the company states it does, or has what the company states is in it, or even has the amounts of the ingredient that they claim it has. *shrugs shoulders*

I think Orals, personally, are a waste of money and a waste of time. 

Other studdies have been done, showing that the amount of the supplement given to the horse, breaks down so much during the digestive process, that the end result being that only a smidge of the full scoop given, gets to where it needs to be to do its job.

Orals may work, orals may not. 

That's where NASC came in - a company/organization that came about to put a stop to these oral joint supplement companies putting false and faulty products on the shelves. They come in to the manufacturing site and break down and test the products being advertised/sold to see if the product really is what they say it is, and really has what they say is in it, and to ensure that the product is "koshur".

So if you do go the oral supplement route, do not buy a product that does not have the NASC stamp of approval on it. The NASC stamp on the product, prooves that the product is what the company says it is, and has in it what they state is in it, and has the amounts that the company advertises is in it. Without that stamp - you are buying something that may, or may not be as claimed. 

Intramuscular Injections, are the sure thing - because they fall under the Equine Medical Category. Where rules, regulations, testings are very strict and closely followed. So if Adequan states that the product does this and this, you can be sure it does. If the company states that "this and this" is in it - it's the truth. 

Also, IM's go directly to the source, where orals have to go through a long process to get there and only so much gets there - where IM's get there quick, and the full dose as well. 

My fellow is 22, and he has arthritus in his hind right hock, and his stifle on the same leg is sticky as well. I not only take him to our local Equine Lameness Specialist, where he is xray'd and palpated - where he gets injections in his hocks and stifles - he also gets monthly Adequan IM's. No orals. 

He is on full turn out, 24/7 - stall time is a no no. He is on a round bale, pasture and fed twice a day. He is an Eventer, competing at Novice, and is doing very well.

When my vet took his xrays recently, he said "He's 22? Wow, I know 4 year old's who would die to have his hocks" 

Maintenance is just as important. Turn out, chiro work, work program given by a vet, IM's, hoof care, nutrition.


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks MI, I didn't know about that about oral supplements at all, I'll be sure to keep it in mind. I don't know if she is having xrays done or not, but that definitely makes the most sense.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm going through fusing hocks with my mare right now. Had her x-rayed earlier this month and my vet suggested pain management (previcox), lots of turn out and 30-45 minutes of light riding a day.

On the previcox (tiny oral pill) she was like a new horse after about three days. She went from an obvious lame trot and at its worst bunny hopping lope (while in her paddock, I didn't ask her to work at all as she was obviously sore) to moving almost totally normal, cocking either hind leg while at rest (before she would only cock her fusing leg) and standing square again. 

I started light riding after the 5th day (walk only, 30 mins). It's only been three weeks since starting treatment, but it is working out really well for us so far.


----------

